
Ask HN: I am late for the crypto currency boom, what are my options? - kodisha
Hi everyone,<p>I was &quot;stuck&quot; in the Life Science landscape for
======
rajnathani
No one can give you a definitive answer to that question.

If there's a global economic breakdown or catastrophe of a large magnitude,
cryptocurrencies would surge in value. If you check the Google Trends for
Ethereum and other cryptocurrencies you'd notice how high Venezuela is ranked.

In any other situation the only way cryptocurrencies could substantially
increase their market cap would be if there's mainstream adoption of it. We
don't seem to be very close to it at this stage, however if you personally
have confidence in this mainstream adoption sometime in the future then buying
some cryptocurrencies may be an informed speculative bet on your end.

(Please don't make financial decisions based solely on anything I have
mentioned)

